# How do I access the adult content?



## SirFurr (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay, noob here needs just a little bit of help if you don't mind:

How do I access any of the adult/mature material on Furaffinity? I have been registered for about a month or two, but I only browse (cause I can't draw worth crap, lol). Do you have to have art posted in order to view adult material? If so, then that's pretty dumb.

Somebody please help out. Thanks!


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 20, 2011)

you dont want to access the adult content.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 20, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> you dont want to access the adult content.



You want to go home and rethink your life.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

1.) Go to your Control Panel
2.) Go to Account Settings
3.) Under "View Mature Artwork", change the option from *No* to *Yes*.
4.) Put in your password next to the red box at the bottom of the page.
5.) Click "Update"

Also note that when you're able to do this, you might see some seriously severe fetish art. You have been warned.


----------



## Shiroka (Jan 20, 2011)

You're too young for that, kid.



Joeyyy said:


> you dont want to access the adult content.


 
Also, this.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 20, 2011)

Dear god what have you done


----------



## Deo (Jan 20, 2011)

Keep the eyebleach handy.
And since you're a furfag keep the lotion on hand too I suppose. 
Fap fap fap.
Whatever would your mother think?


----------



## Monster. (Jan 20, 2011)

I figure if he's stupid enough to WANT to see the art on FA, then he'll learn to regret it anyway.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 20, 2011)

If you're under 18 you can't view adult content. :V


----------



## SirFurr (Jan 20, 2011)

First of all, I'm 21, and I bet that's older than probably half of all the artists on this site.

Second, I am not a furfag. I appreciate good art and I know there are some extremely good artists on here. I'm willing to sift through all the crap to find the gems.

And so what if I enjoy looking at porn or hentai? I'd much rather look at that than dress up in some disturbing fur suit like many here do.


----------



## Summercat (Jan 21, 2011)

Guys -

seriously, I know I've been on break from the forums, but this sort of behavior is kinda... excessive, even for FAF.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 21, 2011)

SirFurr said:


> Second, I am not a furfag. I appreciate good art and I know there are some extremely good artists on here. I'm willing to sift through all the crap to find the gems.



Good luck, SirFurr. (Just, uh, don't try to look TOO closely at stuff on there...)



> And so what if I enjoy looking at porn or hentai? I'd much rather look at that than dress up in some disturbing fur suit like many here do.


 
Hey, if you're into that, good on ya. *shrug* I, personally, don't care.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 21, 2011)

SirFurr said:


> First of all, I'm 21, and I bet that's older than probably half of all the artists on this site.
> 
> Second, I am not a furfag. I appreciate good art and I know there are some extremely good artists on here. I'm willing to sift through all the crap to find the gems.
> 
> And so what if I enjoy looking at porn or hentai? I'd much rather look at that than dress up in some disturbing fur suit like many here do.



I think someone is taking things a little too personally.


----------



## Billythe44th (Jan 28, 2011)

"Not a furry"? If you insist...  And besides, you can run into some nasty stuff even as an unregistered guest. Trust me on this.


----------



## kurumieevee (Apr 13, 2014)

i found this forum,and i really need help,im 18, i logged into furaffinity, i went to control panel and all that, but i still cant view mature artwork D:, and yes i put save preference and all that...help...please


----------



## Taralack (Apr 13, 2014)

Two things:
1. Check if the SFW button is active. If it is green, that means you won't be able to look at any mature artwork. 
2. Go to your Account Settings and check if "General, Mature, Adult" is selected in the Content Maturity Filter dropdown.


----------



## ??? (Dec 30, 2016)

Taralack said:


> Two things:
> 1. Check if the SFW button is active. If it is green, that means you won't be able to look at any mature artwork.
> 2. Go to your Account Settings and check if "General, Mature, Adult" is selected in the Content Maturity Filter dropdown.


Ok but what do you mean ,the computer ,or the website please be more specific  thanx :3


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 30, 2016)

Locking this due to severe necro.  The thread was made in 2011, the last post in 2014.


----------

